
Show HN: TrendCycle – Hacker News - mjunaidi
https://www.trendhacker.news
======
bernardhalas
I have an impression that you miss to set expectations about what
trendhacker.news really is. I look at it and I see a mixture of topics which
have very little in common - e.g. books recommended by Bill Gates, next to it
an information about pharmacy franchise company bought by another company -
i.e. non-tech information followed with some military information. Are you
just randomly extracting info from HN and putting a picture to it?

Could you please shed some light (and consider putting a one-liner somewhere
to the top of the page) what to expect from trendhacker.news?

If you want feedback from more people, you can try our give & get feedback
platform,
[https://usability.testing.exchange](https://usability.testing.exchange).

